# Small Dirty Bathroom



## danny325is (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought a 1940 Cape Cod house that was foreclosed about 5 years ago.

I never fully documented the reno, but I do have a few photos that my wife took.

Here is the before:


----------



## danny325is (Dec 4, 2012)

In progress:


















































one sheet of drywall is backwards









My first tile job


----------



## danny325is (Dec 4, 2012)

How it looks today


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rehabilitate - restore to a former capacity. You've gone well above that and you have every right to be proud. Congratulations to your wife too. Bet her whip arm is sore.:laughing:


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow it looks great! Definitely can be a daunting task when a house sits for 5 years. Well done!


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great, big change!

What did you do for the window sill in the shower?


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Hate to ask but is the cement board over the lip of the tub? Its hard to tell from the pics. The plastic behind the board ( if you put any) should end past the lip and the board goes up to the lip. I'll find a pic.....


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is a pic to show what im talking about.....


----------

